# Old photographs——Motorized bicycles



## cds2323 (Feb 3, 2022)

Post your old photos of bicycles with motors. Post old pics of Whizzers or any bike someone put a motor on.  I searched but couldn’t find a thread devoted to these except the Women and bikes thread. I post many old photos of bicycles and have built up a number of pics of motorized bikes with nowhere to post.  So here goes...


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 3, 2022)

Iver Johnson


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 3, 2022)

1938 Elgin Bluebird


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 3, 2022)

1941 Whizzer Model E


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 3, 2022)

Snyder ?


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 3, 2022)

1947 JC Higgins Powerbike


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 3, 2022)

Johnson motor wheel


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 3, 2022)

Whizzer


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 3, 2022)

Monark


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 5, 2022)

Maybe Snyder?


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 5, 2022)

Evans Cyclemotor


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 5, 2022)

CWC


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 5, 2022)

CWC


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 5, 2022)

Snakebelly tires


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 5, 2022)

Dayton


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 5, 2022)

BFG parts special


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 5, 2022)

Dual JC Higgins Whizzer


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 13, 2022)

Rollfast


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 13, 2022)

CWC Roadmaster


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 13, 2022)

Westfield


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 13, 2022)

Monark


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 13, 2022)

Powerbike on a Colson


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## 50sville (Feb 14, 2022)

Interviewed Bush Buschman and some others that worked at the power products factory in Grafton, WI.


----------



## 50sville (Feb 14, 2022)

cds2323 said:


> Monark View attachment 1563463



This is a great story about Bush Buschman, I believe he alpha tested the first supertwin. Bush Buschman was a Engineer for the Power Products Corp. in 1949 (More Photos to Come)

_Ozark Press 05-13-49_​
*GRAFTON*--A trip of 443 miles in one day is a pretty husky jaunt in an automobile, even in these days of high speed traffic, but S.K "Bush" Buschman, 20 year old employee of the Power Products Corp. in Grafton made a 443 mile trip on a bicycle in one day!

     The towering young development engineer rode an ordinary bicycle, on it was equipped with one of Power Products young development engineer rode an ordinary bicycle,but equipped with one of Power Products ' new twin cylinder two horsepower lightweight engines. Bush, who rode to St.Louis Mo. on April 13 to visit his parents,said his actual running time for the trip was just 15 and a half hours, that he used only six gallons of gasoline--an average of 74.1 miles per gallon. the entire trip cost only $1.82. " the engine ran swell" Bush said. "I kept it wide open all the way down." He had to keep moving right along to average 28.7 miles per hour!

The trip Bush took was more than a visit home. It served to test the adaptation of the new Power Products engine to bicycle use for a firm considering using it on its bicycle power units.

Pilot models of the new twin have just been completed and production models are now on the assembly line. Like the firm's other two models, both single cylinder, the new engine is adapted to a wide range of uses because of its compact size and lightweight.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 3, 2022)

Huffman


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 3, 2022)

Colson


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 3, 2022)

Vintage hand colored photo


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 13, 2022)

Snyder?


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 13, 2022)

Whizzer patrol


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 14, 2022)

cds2323 said:


> Huffman View attachment 1581921



This is a Huffman bike built for Firestone; it has the Fleetwood badge and the Firestone exclusive chainguard.  What is really confusing is the Zephyr tank is missing the rear tail that goes past the seat mast.  Also why is the spring fork missing its' spring?  Strange photo.  Maybe a prototype bike?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 14, 2022)

Shaw motor on an unknown bike:


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 14, 2022)

Sorry


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Mark Mattei (Mar 15, 2022)

Looks to be the prewar Breene and Taylor Engineering unit converted from rub drive to belt drive.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 25, 2022)

Shelby? Truss rods look Shelby, so does frame and fork.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 24, 2022)

Western Flyer (Shelby or CWC?)


----------

